# Grievously did she sin, and grievously did she pay



## paraskevi (Apr 22, 2008)

Καλημέρα!
Η ηρωίδα του βιβλίου μου έπεσε θύμα βιασμού, και πιστεύει ότι έφταιγε εκείνη. Καθώς, λοιπόν, κάνει απολογισμό των υποτιθέμενα προκλητικών κινήσεών της, της έρχεται στο μυαλό αυτή η έκφραση και νομίζει ότι είναι απ' τον Σαίξπηρ. Δεν κατάφερα να βρω τίποτα σχετικό, και τη μετέφρασα κατά το δοκούν. Μήπως κάποιος από εσάς γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω;


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 22, 2008)

Υποπτεύομαι ότι εννοεί την ομιλία του Μάρκου Αντώνιου στο "Julius Ceasar":

Friends, Romans, countrymen, lend me your ears;
I come to bury Caesar, not to praise him.
The evil that men do lives after them;
The good is oft interred with their bones;
So let it be with Caesar. The noble Brutus
Hath told you Caesar was ambitious:
If it were so, *it was a grievous fault,
And grievously hath Caesar answer'd it*.

Δεν έχω κάποια μετάφραση στη διάθεσή μου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2008)

Για κάτι που τόσο απέχει από οτιδήποτε γνωστό στα αγγλικά και που μόνο στο κεφάλι της ηρωίδας βρίσκεται, το καλύτερο είναι μια μετάφραση που ταιριάζει στη ροή του ελληνικού κειμένου και άντε να θυμίζει και λίγο Σέξπιρ, λίγο ελληνική τραγωδία (σε μετάφραση)...

Μια πρόταση: «Βαρύ ήταν το σφάλμα της, βαρύτατη γι' αυτό κι η τιμωρία».


----------



## Elena (Apr 22, 2008)

*:)*



Lexoplast said:


> Υποπτεύομαι ότι εννοεί την ομιλία του Μάρκου Αντώνιου στο "Julius Ceasar":
> 
> Friends, Romans, countrymen, lend me your ears;
> I come to bury Caesar, not to praise him.
> ...



Φίλοι, Ρωμαίοι, πατριώτες, δόστε ακρόαση ! 
Έρχομαι εδώ να κηδέψω τον Καίσαρα, 
και όχι, να τον υμνήσω. 
Το κακό, πού θα πράξουν στη ζωή τους 
οι άνθρωποι, ζει και κατόπι απ’ αυτούς. 
Μα τ’ αγαθά τους τα έργα συχνά θάβονται 
μαζί με το κορμί τους. Έτσι ας γίνει 
και με τον Καίσαρα. — Ο γενναίος μας Βρούτος 
σας είπε, για τον Καίσαρα, πως είτανε
φιλόδοξος: αν είταν πράγματι έτσι, 
*είταν το λάθος του βαρύ και βαριά πήρε 
γι’ αυτό την πληρωμή του. *

Μετ. Κ. Καρθαίος


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2008)

Βεβαίως, αν βάλουμε κάτω αυτές τις μεταφράσεις, θα γεμίσουμε το νήμα Your slip is showing.


----------

